# Back to life



## strangehero (Sep 1, 2010)

Important notice before reading: "I don't describe any particular method for recovery to my message below".

Two years since the first episode of panic attack, that was the result of two or more years of living under constant pressure (because of work issues, cannabis usage and personal unresolved problems), that led to all the other things: depression, DR/DP, blah, blah, blah.

Two years that I've been through any possible treatment - in and out of quotes - (CBT, homeopathy, nutritional changes, even a surgery, etc). Everything seemed to work in the beginning, but then the same old story.

Today I feel better than ever&#8230; With or without DP. I don't care&#8230; Tomorrow maybe it will come back. So what? Did it killed me the first place? No. So it won't the next, or the next, or&#8230;

Of course, that didn't happen in one day.

Two months ago I started medication and had a few conversations with my dr - I don't believe in the Freudian interpretation of the psyche, so I am against psychotherapy - (For the second time. I won't name the label 'cause you might start searching for it, when you should first talk with a doctor) and the thing that helped me the most was the fact that I started to sleep again. Yes sleeping (no vivid dreams, no lucid dreams, no nothing) did the trick. Sleeping is the only process through which we are re-generated and any disruption to this process can (and it will) be harmful&#8230; I started to realize that during the day even I was getting anxious (for any reason) that didn't have any big impact (not to the extend I was fearing it will have), so gradually I started to do more and more things&#8230; With no pressure&#8230; Without even noticing it I got my life back (the no noticing fact is crucial, I think) and I am not afraid of losing it again 'cause I know how to get it back again (I surely doubt that it was lost the first place, but anyway)

I won't say that many other things don't help: exercise, proper nutrition, supplements, etc (I do all of them, but I was doing them even before I got into this), but they are not the solution at least not when you think they are the only one&#8230; You just get anxious by waiting the results or disappointed when they don't seem to work. Try to understand that anxiety is the result of the interpretation of something to danger. DP is the response to anxiety (think that you need to lose yourself in order to talk in public. So DP is not a bad think... In fact, for me, DP is just a response). Anxiety is the result that occurs from a stimulus. Imagine what happens when the result becomes a stimulus&#8230; That's right a vicious circle! But not an unbreakable one&#8230;

I would recommend for reading the book "Metacognitive Therapy for Anxiety and Depression" (it helped me a lot) that even it is for professionals it can be read by anyone and it helps to understand a lot of things, but understanding it's not a solution by itself. Nothing is a total and absolute solution as nothing is absolute in real life&#8230;

Friendly regards and I hope you will find your (own) way out of this, until then enjoy it...

Christos

ps

excuse my poor english


----------

